# Newbie wanting to ask a couple different question



## Rodl1993 (Jan 22, 2019)

I have a f16. I know its basic but its the first one ive had n i love it. First, are there advantages to shooting flatbands, especially where velocity n accuracy are concerned. Second, what thickness of flat bands should i use? Ang third, is it possible to use them on my f16 and how would i go about attaching them? I do target shoot quite a bit, but i love to squirrel hunt. Its a real challenge n a lot cheaper than buying 22 rounds. Thank u very much for any answers and help.

Sent from my moto e5 cruise using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Yes, it is possible to use flat bands on your F-16. In my opinion the easiest way to attach them is to use a large tube like the yellow Daisy tubes,push them on past the bend in the fork, and cut them off even with the fork tip. Now just roll the tube back away from the tip and lay the flat band on the fork tip and roll the tube back. I use this method all the time on my F-16. I will try to find a photo and post it here.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Welcome to the Forum Grandpa Grumpy can definitely get you started correctly.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Both flatbands and modern tubesets will outperform the standard Daisy tubes.

There's a plethora of flat latex available now, but much has been posted about Theraband Gold (TBG) and .030 natural latex. In millimeter sizes, that's usually latex about .55 to .75mm.

Straight cuts ranging from 1-inch to 3/4-inch seem to work for most shooters. Tapers are popular and work well.

Making your own bands is a great step forward. Do your research and proceed at your own pace.

Good luck!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

As KawKan said, you will definitely like a new bandset more than those Daisy tubes. Also, specific bands or tubes will depend on what size ammo are you shooting. I won't try to overwhelm you with feed back, any of those boys above can steer you in the right direction.


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Welcome to the forum!

Nothing wrong w/ an F16 w/ some decent bands and pouch. Flatbands will make a big improvement.

Get some alcohol and office rubber bands

1. Apply alcohol to the tubes and remove them.

2. remove anything on the forks - sometimes there are plastic protectors - you want bare metal

3. apply alcohol to the forks and dip the tubes into the alcohol and press the tubes all the way down - cut the tubes off near the fork. Save the pouch for other projects.









4. use the wrap and tuck method to tie the flatbands to the forks with the office rubber band. There are lots of wrap and tuck instructions on this site and on some of the vendor sites. It is a good skill to have

In the next photo you can see how I used rubber bands to attach gypsy tabs to a Trumark WS-1. You can use a similar method w/ pseudo tapered flatbands. The gypsy tabs in the photo are leather scraps. You can also use gutted paracord.









I enjoy modding wire-framed slingshots. There are some good threads in the slinghot modifications forum.

I hope that this helps. Experiment and have fun.


----------

